# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Dodona Pelazgjike Dhe Tomori Zotit Te Pelazgevet

## Darius

Kjo teme eshte hapur per te pasqyruar librin me te njejtin titull te historianit Perikli Ikonomi, veper te cilen ai e shkroi ne vitin 1936. 

*Perikli Ikonomi, jeta dhe vepra e një iluministi të viteve 30!*


 *Origjina. Çaush Prifti i Hormovës dhe familja Ikonomi
*


Të llojllojshme janë opinionet dhe konsideratat që i mvishen rëndom intelektualit në këtë botë; jetës, punës dhe veprës së tij. Natyrisht, disa dhe mund të jenë vërtetë të drejta, por shumë prej tyre ndodh që janë me dashje përçmuese e denigruese. Pa kërkuar të hyj këtu në polemikë me asnjë rast, unë do konstatoja se intelektuali i vërtetë është bash si ai prifti, i cili me besnikëri, përkushtim të plotë dhe me dashuri i shërben për gjithë jetën e vet altarit të fesë. Të tillë e përfytyroj edhe Perikli Ikonomin, njërin prej intelektualëve iluministë, të gjysmës së parë të shekullit të kaluar. Në fakt, lidhur me rastin e Perikliut, edhe për nga geni familjar mund të themi se ai kishte trashëguar diçka nga përkushtimi priftëror, mbasi ky intelektual rridhte nga një derë që kishte nxjerrë të paktën dymbëdhjetë breza priftërinjësh. I biri i tij, Sotiri, një qytetar i thjeshtë dhe i nderuar i cili banon në qytetin e Fierit, ndërsa bashkë me një mikun tim historian i kemi vajtur për vizitë në shtëpi, na vë përpara pemën gjenealogjike të familjes, e cila është punuar, gjithashtu, shumë vite më përpara prej vetë babait të tij, Perikliut.

Janë dymbëdhjetë breza priftërinjësh që arrijnë të mbajnë mend në familjen Ikonomi, gjashtë duke filluar numërimin nga më i fundit Papa Pavli (brezi i gjashtë), i ati i Perikliut, dhe duke shkuar tek më i pari, dmth., tek Çaush Prifti (brezi i parë), si dhe gjashtë breza të tjerë priftërinjësh përpara Çaush Priftit. Po kush ishte ky, Çaush Prifti? Ky stërgjysh i familjes Ikonomi ka jetuar aty rreth mesit të shekullit XVIII - të, dhe përveçëse prift, ishte i pari i fshatit Hormovë në Tepelenë. Sipas thënieve, në shtëpinë e tij gjeti mbrojtje nëna e Ali Pashë Tepelenës, Hankoja bashkë me Aliun e vogël, kur u përzunë forcërisht nga prona e tyre që kishin në Tepelenë. Çaush Priftin dhe mardhëniet e Hankos e të Ali Pashës me Hormovën, fatmirësisht i gjejmë të përmendura edhe në faqet e romanit historik, “Ali Pashë Tepelena”  të shkrimtarit Sabri Godo.

Kur Aliu u rrit dhe u bë prijës i një ushtrie të armatosur, i shkoi në thikë të gjithë burrat e Hormovës, sepse nuk i nënshtroheshin si krahinat e tjera dhe se nuk ia dorëzonin parinë. Ja sesi e përshkruan S. Godo në romanin e tij historik këtë moment. “Fshati i madh (Hormova - shën. P.N) qe grindur tri ditë, se një pjesë nuk e pranonin dëbimin e parisë. Më në fund fshati kërkoi të kuvendonte me Aliun, që të gjendej një ujdi për të dy palët. Ushtarët e fshehur gjatë natës në kodrat me shkurre të forta rreth manastirit e lanë parinë e Hormovës të hynte në avllinë e madhe dhe u turrën aty duke i masakruar të gjithë. Mbajtën gjallë vetëm Çaush Priftin.” (fq. 42). Shkrimtari, megjithëse nuk e përshkruan në romanin e tij vrasjen e Çaush Priftit (ose Dhimitrit, siç quhej ai në të vërtetë), ia lë në dorë lexuesit që të nënkuptojë këtu një vrasje mizore. Ajo që ka për të thënë Sotiri për këtë vrasje i kalon caqet e çdo parashikimi për nga makabriteti. Sipas rrëfimit të tij, Ali Pashai, pasi e shkoi në thikë edhe Çaush Priftin (Dhimitrin) si të tjerët, për të kënaqur sedrën e tij mizore e futi si bagëtinë në hell dhe e vu të piqej në zjarr. Vërtetësinë e pohimeve të tij mbi ngjarjen, Sotiri na e përforcon, duke përmendur vagjet e një kënge të vjetër; “Çaush Prift, Çaush Hormova,/ gjallë në lëmë në hell të shkova,/ gjak e dhjamë t’i kullova,/ besën dot nuk t’a ndërrova.” Pikërisht mbas kësaj ngjarjeje, Papa Jani, i biri i Çaush Priftit (Dhimitrit) bashkë me pasardhësit e tjerë të priftit të Hormovës, shpërngulen përgjithmonë nga vendlindja e tyre, për t’u vendosur kësaj radhe në Vokopolë të Beratit, asokohe një fshat i humbur, vetëm me pesë shtëpi - (shkruhet në një shënim të lënë nga Perikliu), - ku merren në mbrojtje nga Ahmet Kurt Pasha, sundues në këtë rrethinë dhe armik i betuar i Ali Pashës. Sipas shënimeve të lëna nga vetë Perikliu, kjo mund të ketë ndodhur aty rreth vitit 1778.

Ndërkohë, familja e Hormovës edhe në vendbanimin e saj të ri do të vazhdonte të ishte derë e përkushtuar me besnikëri ndaj priftërisë. Kohë më vonë, falë zellit dhe meritimeve të tyre në shërbesë, do të fitonin edhe titullin më të lartë të priftërisë, - atë të Ikonomit. Tani e tutje familja Prifti do të fillonte të njihej kudo me mbiemrin e saj të ri: Familja Ikonomi. Në këtë mjedis familjar, u lind Perikliu, në Vokopolë të Beratit, me 25 mars të vitit 1892



*  Shkollimi dhe puna si mësues*


Mësimet e para Perikliu i mori në Berat, nga patrioti i shquar Babë Dudë Karbunara (1842 – 1917/ rilindas i shquar dhe themelues i shkollës së parë shqipe në Berat), mandej njohuritë e tij mbi shkencën, shoqërinë dhe jetën do t’i shtonte e prefeksiononte në Korfuz e më vonë në Janinë, në gjimnazin e njohur grek, “Zosimea”, ku kishin studiuar më parë edhe disa figura të tjera të Rilindjes dhe të Iluminizmit shqiptar, ndër të cilat vlen të përmendim dy nga figurat e ndritura të vëllezërve Frashëri; Naimin dhe Samiun. Në këtë shkollë, sipas të birit (në materialin publicistik që munda të siguroj nuk përmendet),  fillimisht ai ndoqi dy specialitete; respektivisht, degën e psikologjisë dhe atë juridike. Në fund të studimeve diplomohet specialist i psikologjisë dhe kthehet në atdhe për t’u bërë kështu, një ndër mësuesit e parë të shquar, në atë kohë kur mësuesit në Shqipëri numëroheshin ende me gishtërinjtë e dorës. Tashmë do të fillonte rruga e gjatë e mësuesisë për Perikliun. Fillimisht emërohet mësues i shkollës së djemve në Berat, ku do të jepte lëndën e gjuhës shipe dhe të leximit. Ishte viti 1916.

Më vonë do të bëhej drejtues i shkollës qytetëse në Berat, ku ushtron profesionin e tij derisa e dërgojnë në një shkollë tjetër në zonat minoritare të jugut të Shqipërisë, në Delvinë. Duke qenë se në këto shkolla mësohej asokohe vetëm greqishtja, mësuesi i ri beratas, insiston që krahas greqishtes nxënësit e kësaj shkolle të merrnin edhe njohuritë e shqipes. Për këtë gjë, siç na thonë familjarët, banorët e zonës minoritare e shpallin antigrek dhe këmbëngulin që qeveria ta largojë. Qeveria e kohës e dëgjon ankesën dhe e dërgon Perikliun të punojë në Kavajë, ku do të rrinte dy vjet. Në vitin 1934, Perikliu përsëri do të lëvizej. Kësaj radhe do të caktohej në Fier drejtues i shkollës femërore të qytetit. Kjo shkollë femërore do të hapej me kërkesën e tij, sepse për të ishte e padrejtë që femrat të mos kishin edhe ato një mundësi ku të arsimoheshin, ndërkohë që për mentalitetin e kohës, ishte akoma shpejt për t’i dërguar të mësonin në të njëjtën shkollë bashkë me djemtë. Në këtë qytet Perikliu do të rrinte deri në fund të jetës.

 Mësuese të stafit të tij pedagogjik të asaj kohe, ishin tri figura të nderuara të arsimit në këtë qytet; Vangjeli Kola, Sotira Kusta, Dhimitra Kushi (nëna e Vojo Kushit). Nga fotografitë e pakta që posedon familja nga ajo kohë, ekziston një foto ku Perikliu ka dalë bashkë me tre koleget e tij të punës dhe me një grup të madh nxënësesh të shkollës. Fotoja është një riprodhim dhe në familje na sqarojnë se kjo foto është bërë aty rreth vitit 1934. Pavarësisht vështirësive të shumta që u dilnin para përhapësve të arsimit shqip në ato kohëra, Perikliu do ta vazhdonte me këmbëngulje dhe përkushtim të plotë punën e tij si mësues për 42 vjet me radhë, derisa të dilte në pension, në vitin 1958, në moshën 66 vjeçare.

Këtij mësuesi të palodhur dhe me një pregaditje shkencore jo të zakontë për ato kohëra, vetëm në vitin 1956, qeveria e kohës do t’i jepte titullin “Mësues i Merituar”. Më pas, Perikliu do t’i kalonte vitet e fundit të pleqërisë në Fier, ku për vite me radhë i kishte shërbyer me aq besnikëri e përkushtim altarit të dijes, pranë familjes dhe miqve të tij të jetës, në heshtjen e zakonshme me të cilën i rrethon zakonisht shoqëria dhe pushteti intelektualet e mirfilltë të punës dhe të studimit, ata inteletualet “priftërinj” që i përmenda më sipër, - derisa u shua përgjithmonë, me 23 maj të vitit 1977.


*Formimi atdhetar. Vepra didaktike dhe shkencore.*


Perikli Ikonomi u lind në një familje të njohur, familja e Ikonomeve të Beratit; u edukua fillimisht nga një personalitet e atdhetar i njohur, Babë Dudë Karbunara e, më pas, studioi dhe u formua në njërën prej shkollave më prestigjioze që njihte Ballkani i asaj kohe, në gjimnazin “Zosimea” të Janinës. Sigurisht, formimi i tij ishte në të gjitha përmasat e veta, atdhetar e iluminist. Njohja rastësore që pati me Ismail Qemalin, në Korfuz, në vitin 1910 do t’ia zgjonte të riut student më me forcë shpresat dhe dashurinë ndaj atdhetarisë dhe çështjes kombëtare. Por, mesa duket, “Zosimeas” s’i  mjaftonte fama e saj të ishte plotësisht e tillë edhe përpara një të riu nga Shqipëria. Sadoçë qe shkollë klasike dhe e një niveli të lartë arsimimi, për një të ri shqiptar, gjithësesi, “Zosimea” duket se ishte e destinuar të servirte një realitet jo fort dashamirës ndaj historisë dhe qenësisë shqiptare, siç ishte në ato kohëra dhe opinioni i përgjithshëm midis fqinjëve ballkanikë të shqiptarëve. Kjo gjë do të bëhej një shkak i fortë për t’ia përforcuar edhe më tepër djaloshit bindjet dhe vetëdijen atdhetare e iluministe. Keqinterpretimet e historisë dhe të mitologjisë në disfavor të vjetërsisë dhe të rolit që ka luajtur faktori pellazgo - iliro - shqiptar në gadishull, e nxitin Perikliun t’i futej studimit të dëshmive të autorëve antikë dhe të faktonte kështu duke përmendur një sërë argumentesh të mbëshetura mbi dokumente të vjetra se; “Dodona pelazgjike e Toskërisë ka qenë rrënja e burim’i qytetërimit pelazgo - ilirianë dhe greko - romakë”, në librin historik, “Dodona pellazgjike dhe Tomor’i Zotit të pelazgjëvet”, shtypur me shpenzimet e veta në shtypshkronjën “Atdheu”, Vlorë 1936.

 Njohja e mirë e disa gjuhëve të huaja, që i kishte mësuar dhe praktikuar që në “Zosimea”, duke filluar nga greqishtja e re dhe e vjetër, italishtja, frëngjishtja e deri tek anglishtja, do t’i krijonin Perikliut mundësinë që t’i shtonte vazhdimisht njohuritë e tija duke u mbështetur direkt në materiale autentike. Kështu, pas një pune të gjatë studimore me dëshmitë e mundshme historike, Perikliu arrin në sintezën se; “Shënimet historike të Herodotit, Hesiodit, Plinius-it, Pindarit, Plutarkut, Dionys Perigjitiut, Athanas Stragjiritit, Didymosit, Eustathit dhe shënimet gjeografike të Strabonit, Skymnos Hios - it, të Meletios e Barthelemeyt e largojnë nga Janina vetiu Dodonën dhe e bjenë këtej në veri të Toskërisë”. (P. Ikonomi, Dodona pellazgjike…, fq. 6, Vlorë 1936) Në këtë vepër historike, përveç argumenteve shumë interesante që autori ka arritur të mbledhë dhe t’i rendisë bashkë me shënimet përkatëse të referencave, mjaft me interes janë edhe kapitujt me, “Kallëzime, gojëdhëna, betime dhe vënde shëmbëllime rreth Tomorit”, si dhe, “Gojëdhëna e kallëzime rreth Shpiragrit dhe Beratit”, të cilat i ka vendosur në fund të librit të tij. Sot kjo vepër, sipas familjarëve, rrezikon të shkojë drejt zhdukjes, ngase ekziston vetëm në dy kopje; një që e posedon muzeu historik i qytetit të Fierit dhe një fotokopje që e ruajnë vetë familjarët.

Përveç historisë mbi Dodonën pellazgjike, Perikliu ka lënë edhe disa vepra të tjera me karakter mirfilli shkencor e didaktik. Të tilla janë; “Atdheshkronja e plotë”, libër shkollor i cili synonte t’i pajiste nxënësit me njohuritë e nevojshme për vendlindjen, botuar në vitin 1912; “Atdheshkronja praktike”, botuar në vitin 1926, e cila sipas autorit, “ka me përmbushë më plotërisht mësimin atdheshkrimor”; “Mineralogjia dhe mësime kimike”, e përfunduar në Berat, me 25 korrik 1933, e cila është ndër të parat vepra në fushën e mineralogjisë në Shqipëri, dhe si e tillë ajo ka shërbyer për dofarë kohe edhe si tekst mësimor në shkollat teknike të këtij specialiteti.

Studiuesi Bardhosh Gaçe, në një shkrim kushtuar Perikliut botuar te gazeta “Kombi” e datës 24 qershor 1994 (“Perikli Ikonomi, enciklopedi e gjallë e kulturës shqiptare”), shkruan se: “Vlera të reja sjell ky libër (Mineralogjia… - shën. P.N.) sidomos në emërtimin e mineraleve, me shumë fjalë të brumit të shqipes”. Duke qenë se nuk arritëm ta siguronim dot librin për ta shfletuar dhe për t’iu referuar drejtpërdrejt, iu referuam një shkrimi më të vjetër (referues) të botuar nga Llazar Moja (“Mendimi patriotik dhe pedagogjik në veprat e botuara të “Mësuesit të Merituar” Perikli Ikonomi”) në “Fieri”, almanak, 1977, - i cili thotë se: “Vihet re në këtë libër një prirje mjaft kuptimplote siç është ajo e zëvendësimit të emërtimeve të mineraleve dhe elementeve kimike me fjalë të brumit të shqipes.” Dhe më poshtë; “Ndër këto zëvendësime të tërheqin vëmendjen këto fjalë; Ligniti - thëngjilli i dheut, kuarci - gurëzjarri, zhiva - engjerdhija, fermentimi - përmbrumësimi etj.” (Fq. 120) 

Përveç këtyre veprave që janë të botuara, ekziston edhe një dorëshkrim, gjithashtu në dy kopje (një e mban muzeu i qytetit dhe një fotokopje familjarët), i cili është kristalizim i punës së tij disavjeçare kërkimore - shkencore mbi historikun e Fierit dhe të Apollonisë. Ky libër titullohet; “Historiku i rrethit të Fierit”, dhe është përfunduar në vitin 1957. Punimi në fjalë i Perikliut, jo vetëm që nuk u botua asnjëherë dhe është me i rrezikuari për të humbur nga ç’janë gjithë librat e tjerë, por sipas familjarëve, ka të dhëna se me të kanë abuzuar në mënyrë të pandershme edhe studiues të ndryshëm. Sidoqoftë, pamvarësisht se Perikliu nuk rron me që prej 28 vjetësh, në qytetin e Fierit akoma ndihet një respekt i thellë për punën dhe personalitetin enciklopedik të këtij njeriu. Në shenjë nderimi për të, njëri nga gjimnazet shtetërore më cilësorë të këtij qyteti, që nga viti 1996, mban emrin e tij; Shkolla e mesme e përgjithshme “Perikli Ikonomi”. Por, që t’iu jepet fund abuzimeve të mundshme me veprën e tij dhe të çohet në vend respekti dhe vlerësimi ndaj punës dhe veprës së këtij intelektuali iluminist, duhet që dikush të merret me mbledhjen dhe botimin e veprës së tij (kuptohet; duke i njohur dhe respektuar të drejtat e trashëgimisë), qoftë dhe në  një tirazh fare të vogël ekzemplarësh, sa për t’ua dorëzuar bibliotekave të qyteteve për objektiva studimorë.


*Si e kujtojnë Perikliun familjarët*


Gjatë përgatitjes së këtij shkrimi ne komunikuam vetëm me Sotirin, njërin nga të bijtë e Perikliut. Sotiri është një burrë i moshuar, 74 vjeçar. Është më i vogli i tre djemve të Perikliut. Nuk ka marrë ndonjë arsim të lartë dhe është vetëmse një qytetar i thjeshtë, por nga biseda që zhvilluam me të, duket se e njeh mirë dhe se di ta çmojë si duhet punën shkencore të babait të tij të njohur. “Ishte pedagog edhe në familje, “ - shprehet Sotiri. “Asnjëherë nuk na sillej vrazhdë, përkundrazi ishte shumë metodist në detyrën e vet si prind dhe njëkohësisht, shumë i dashur me të gjithë.” Kur arkeologu francez Leon Rey erdhi në Fier në krye të një ekspedite që do të hulumtonte mbi rrënojat e qytetit antik, duke qenë njohës i mirë i disa gjuhëve dhe i kulturës së lashtë greko - ilire, Perikliut i kërkojnë që të bashkëpunojë me ta. “Ka qenë viti 1936”, - thotë Sotiri. Në fakt, sipas dëshmive të vetë Perikliut tek “Historiku i rrethit të Fierit”, ekspedita e Leon Rey - it i ka filluar gërmimet në Apolloni në vitin 1924. (fq. 11) Por, (prapë sipas tij) këto gërmime kanë vazhduar me ndërprerje deri në vitin 1939, kohë kur Shqipëria u përfshi në listën e vendeve të pushtuara nga invadimet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kështuqë kujtimet e Sotirit, megjithë moshën e madhe, duket se ruajnë një saktësi të mrekullueshme lidhur me këtë.

Në vitin 1939, menjëherë mbas pushtimit, edhe Perikliut, siç ndodhi me të gjithë kudrot e tjerë të kohës, iu kërkua nga autoritetet fashiste që të antarësohej në radhët e partisë së tyre, gjë që ai e refuzoi në mënyrë të prerë, - kujton i biri. “Pas kësaj, babai do të ndjehej përherë e më i pasigurtë, nga ndonjë hakmarrje e mundshme e autoriteteve”. Më pas, një incident tjetër do ta vinte emrin e Perikliut në listën e të internuarve, por me ndërhyrjet e miqve të tij të shumtë dhe kryesisht të Jakov Milajt, arrin t’i shpëtojë këtij kalvari.

“Gjatë vizitës së Kontit Ciano në Fier, Major Mesina, organizon pritjen e autoritetit fashist, duke i shtruar në rrugë flamurin shqiptar për ta shkeluar. Këtë poshtërim s’mundi ta gëlltiste Perikliu, kështuqë ndërhyn, duke e rrëmbyer flamurin dhe duke e futur në gji.” - thotë Sotiri. “Pas kësaj ngjarjeje, forcat fashiste e arrestuan dhe e mbajtën nën vërejtje për 24 orë. Rrezikonte ta internonin në Itali”.

Pavarësisht respektit që e rrethoi përherë Perikli Ikonomin, duket se ai nuk pati ndonjë përkrahje kushedi nga shteti, apo nga rrethe të caktuara intelektuale. Titulli “Mësues i Merituar”, sadoqë është një titull i nderuar prejse ka të bëjë drejtpërdrejt me figurën e mësuesit, prapë se prapë ishte një shpërblim-lëmoshë për ta vlerësuar në zenitin e vet këtë figurë. Heshtjen për’rreth tij e përforëcon edhe fakti se ne, megjithë interesimin tonë jo të vogël (ndonjë tjetër që mund të gjejë akoma, urime, i lumshin të dyja duart!), - arritëm të siguronim gjithë - gjithë vetëm tre artikuj publicistikë që vinin në qendër personalitetin dhe punën e tij.

Në kohën tonë kur në media u kushtohen faqe të tëra dosierësh bëmave makabre të funksionarëve të lartë të shtetit komunist, më preku heshtja që e rrethon ende ketë figurë, punën e vyer të këtij intelektuali të viteve ’30, dhe pikërisht kjo u bë shtysa për ta bërë këtë shkrim, pa pretenduar në asnjë mënyrë, se me kaq i kemi dalë borxhit.

Ndër tre artikujt që merren me figurën e Perikliut ekziston një shkrim i një korrespondenti të ish-gazetës lokale (të Fierit) “Drapër e çekan”, autori i të cilit për ta përkujtuar mësuesin pensionist, me rastin e 7 marsit të vitit 1973, i kushtonte një shkrim këtij, ku e përshkruan me respekt burrin 81 vjeçar: “Ecën ngadalë, bastunin nuk e ndan asnjëherë nga dora. Por, megjithë peshën e pleqërisë është i sigurtë në lëvizjet, kurrë nuk harron t’u kthejë përshëndetjen ish nxënësve të tij.” Ndërsa në kujtimet e të birit Perikliu vazhdoi të rrinte zgjuar përsëri gjatë orëve të vona të natës i rrethuar nga librat, derisa e lanë forcat e jetës dhe mbeti qepur mbi krevatin e vdekjes. “Edhe atëherë kur s’dilte dot nga shtëpia për ta marrë shtypin, më kërkonte t’i sillja revista në gjuhë të huaja, të cilat i lexonte ngadalë, shtrirë në krevat.” - kujton Sotiri.

Kështu do të shuhej dal-e-ngadalë intelektuali Perikli Ikonomi, me dashurinë e madhe të atdheut në zemër, me dashurinë e thellë për dijen dhe njeriun në tërë qenien e tij. I fundmi i gjithë atyre prifterinjëve që i kishin shërbyer dy shekuj e më, faltores së Perëndisë, kishte zgjedhur për t’iu shërbyer njerëzve, duke i grishur  për shërbesë të përjetshme në altarin e dijes dhe të atdhedashurisë. Bash si një iluminist i vërtetë.




Shkruar nga Petrit Nika

----------


## Darius

Antari Dalan ka marre persiper postimin e plote te liberthit te shkruar nga Perikliu mbi Dodonen Pellazgjike. Po ripostoj ketu dy shkrimet e para te cilat ai do i vazhdoje vete me pjeset e tjera te librit.

*“ HISTORIA E TOMORIT ”

DODONA PELAZGJIKE DHE TOMOR’I ZOTIT TË PELAZGËVET*


PREJ
PERIKLI IKONOMIT

HISTORIAN

Vlorë 1936



“Tomarus mons centum fondibus circa radices,
(Theopompo Celebratur),
Plinius, lib. VI, 7 e VIII, 8, 17”

“Këtë vepër ia kushtoj vendlindjes sime, katundit Vokopola, që për bukuri sheh nga lindja, ditë e natë në madhështi piktoreske, qëndrimin viganor të Tomorit, të veshur me rrobën hyjnore të Natyrës, që ia dhurojnë stinët e motit me ndërrimet e tyre.”
“Këndonjësve të ndershëm të kësaj brochure u kërkoj ndjesë, nëse lënda në disa vende ndoshta se ka renditjen e mirë, gjë që mund të rrjedhë nga shtojcat e mëpastajme, që i janë bërë kësaj vepre gjatë 8 vjetëve punimi, me studime librash përkatëse e gjurmime të ndryshme.
									                                                                  P. I.


*TOSKËRIJA E VJETËR ME KRAHINAT E SAJ.
EPIR’I KOHËS SË VJETËR.
*
*
PARATHËNIE*

Shumë historishkrues dhe disa gjeografë, grekë e romakë të kohës së vjetër, kanë bërë fjalë për Dodonën e Pelazgëve si edhe për malin Tomor, mbi ose praën të cilit ka qenë ky tempull historic në Toskëri (Epir i koës së vjetër). Mirëpo ndonjë gjë e vërtetë dhe e sigurtë nuk u caktua për vendin e kësaj faltoreje në kohët e pastajme, nga se mendimi i disa historishkruesve të rinj e ka kufizuar dhe e ka caktuar atë vis të Dodonës andej nga Janina, pa nxjerr në shesh mirë gjurmimet përkatëse si edhe vërtetimet historiko-arkeologjike.
Habia është se për Tomorin e Shqipërisë së lirë nuk është bërë fjalë aspak, jo më nga të interesuarit e përparshëm (të shekullit të 19-të), por as nga arkeologë të tashëm, as nga shkrimtarë Shqiptarë. Njëfarë mërije me padashje i është kthyer këtij mali në lindje të Beratit, së paku emrit të tij t’i bindeshin, që tingëllon gjerë e gjatë Shqipërisë e që është përmendur nëpër gjeografitë e ndryshme dhe duke ndjekur këtë emër, që s’e ka tjetër mal në Toskëri, të gjurmonin e të kontrollonin shënimet historike të ndryshme, që janë thënë e shkruar për Dodonën e famshme praën ose mbi këtë mal, që ka emrin Tomor.
Nëse Olimpi, mali i përmendur i Greqisë së vjetër, ka rëndësi historike sot, ca më shumë Tomori i Shqipërisë duhet të jetë më i përmenduri si selija parahistorike e Perëndive të vjetra të stërgjyshëve tanë Pellazgo-Illyrianë dhe duhet të ketë një rëndësi historike më shkëlqyese për kohën e vjetër.
“Tomori për shqipërinë e lirë është monument i madh kombëtar”.
Ky libërth është shkruar, jo për tjetër gjë, po vetëm e vetëm për të vërtetën përkatëse. Dihet mirë, se mund të kritikohet guximi i hartimit të tij, pse 75% janë bindur, bota historiko-arkeologjike, që Dodona ka qenë andej nga Janina, se ka mbetur 25% një gjë e metë, që rrëzon edhe pjesën tjetër më të madhe të bindjes, me qenë se janë të meta argumantat për në Janinë.
Shënimet historike të Herodotit, Hesiodit, Pliniusit, Pindarit, Plutarkut, Dionys Perigjitiut, Athanas Stagjiritit, Didymosit, Eustathit dhe shënimet gjeografike të Strabonit, Skymnos Hiosit, të Meletios e Barthelemyt e largojnë nga Janina vetiu Dodonën dhe e sjellin këtej në veri të Toskërisë.
Po të studiohen mirë ato shënime si edhe shënimet e gojëdhënat e këtij libërthi si mjet argumentesh, atëherë mund të merret vesh më mirë e vërteta përkatëse, që deri sot ende nuk është ndriçuar plotësisht.
Zbulimi i sigurtë i vendit të Dodonës është një nga bazat më të para e më të vërteta të historisë pellazgjike dhe rrënja e historisë së rracës sonë iliro-pelazgo-ariane shumë të vjetër, gjë nga e cila po kërkojnë të përfitojnë të tjerë me heshtjen tonë të vazhdueshme, që duhet të bëjmë dhe që po i lëmë pas dore.
Dodona Pelazgjike e Toskërisë ka qenë rrënja e burimi i qytetërimit pelazgo-ilirian dhe greko-romak.

Autori
PERIKLI IKONOMI

----------


## Darius

*DODONA PELAZGJIKE DHE TOMORI I SAJ*


Plotë fjalë janë thënë dhe janë shkruar për tempullin e Dodonës, por ende nuk është vërtetuar me argumenta vendi i kësaj faltoreje historike, që përmendet prej epopes s’Omirit, prej atit të historisë Herodotit, dhe prej të tjerëve historishkrues të vjetër.
Sipas mitologjisë së vjetër, kjo faltore e ka marrë emrin nga Dodoni, bir i Zeusit dhe Evropës si edhe prej Dodonës, bijës së Oqeanit e Tithies, e cila ka qenë e bija e Qiellit dhe e Dheut, që adhuroheshin si Perëndi prej Pelazgëve.
Aqilehti, i biri i Pileut dhe i Perëndeshës Deti, kryetar i Lapathëve (1) në Luftën e Trojës, i çoi aso kohe një përshëndetje Zeusit të Dodonës Pelazgjike e i thotë në formë lutjeje:
“O Zot, mbret Dodonas Pelazgjik, që banon (2) në ato vende të largta e sundon mbi Dodonën dimër-keqe, për rreth teje banojnë Selijtë, Dragomanë (fat-thënës) këmbëzbathur e gjumpërdheas…”
Sipas historishkruesve të vjetër priftërinjtë ose fatthënësit e Dodonës quheshin Tomuri dhe fatthënat e tyre quheshin Tomure dhe Tomuros ose Tmaros quhej mali, pranë ose mbi të cilin ndodhej Dodona, d.m.th. faltorja e famshme e Pelazgëve, afër së cilës gjendej edhe burimi me ujë shumë të ftohtë dhe ku përmendet se gjendeshin në kohëra të vjetra edhe luanë. Prej malit Tomuros kish pasë marrë emrin edhe rrethina e tij, që quhej Tomuriasë. Ashtu tregohet prej disa historishkruesve, se ky mal i shenjtë i Pelazgëve ndodhet në krahinën e Thesprotisë (Çamëri), që është pranë bregdetit dhe se prej majës së tij duket një pjesë e madhe deti.

(1) - Lapathët – stërgjyshët e Lapëvet të sotëm
(2) - Iliada e Omerit XVI.234
*
Historishkrues dhe Gjeografë të vjetër e shënimet e tyre
*
1 – Herodoti (libër IV-33) bën fjalë për fatthënësit e Dodonës, të cilët i ka parë edhe vetë (libër II, 53-59) kur ka vizituar Dodonën, e thotë:
se ky tempull ka qenë i vetmi më i vjetri i gjithë të tjerëve; në këtë binin konsakrime (afieroma) dhe popuj të Evropës nga vende veriore të Ilirisë. (3)
2 – Hesiodi (libër VII, 16) dhe Straboni (libër VII, 19) përmendin qytetin Sella (4) të Sellopisë si vend të tempullit të Dodonës dhe thonë, se Sellopija është vend me plot dhera (ara) pjellore në drithra, me plotë livadhe të mira për kullotje, ka tufa të mëdha dhensh e me shumicë, ka tufa qesh e lopësh nga ata që i përdredhin ose i heqin zvarrë këmbët, kur ecin; këtu banojnë dhe burra të pasur shumë me dhënë (d.m.th. dhënarë të pasur në bagëti) dhe të pasur në gjë të trashë (qe e lopë) dhe në kullotje (mushara). Ashtu thonë se më të parët e këtij vendi kanë qenë loparë (vuvote) “sipas skolastiut Traqin. Sofokl. 1174 të Hesiodit” dhe përmendin, se Dodona qytet gjendet në anët e tejme, larg në kufijt e fundit të Epirit (Toskërisë), “d.m.th. nga ana e këtejme.”
3 – Straboni (gjeograf, libër VIII, 7 dhe në shënime, ku bën, fjalë për Thesalët dhe Epirotët) thotë:
“Po edhe disa të tjerë e vënë Dodonën në vend më të lartë nga vendet veriore të Thesprotisë (Çamërisë) dhe mali i Dodonës është Tomori, rrëzë të cilit gjendet faltorja e Zeusit; Dodona është vend i fortë…
Talarët, (5) fis Molosije, janë nga ata që banojnë praën këtij mali; rreth këtij vendi janë dhera moçalishte; mali Tomor në rrëzët e tij ka shumë burime”.
4 – Apollodhor Tekniku (libër VIII, 13) dhe Eustathi (libër V, 12 dhe libër VIII, 2) thonë, se lumi Dodon ose lumi Selijvet shkon pranë këtij Tempulli, që është në një vend moçalor, jashtë qytetit të Dodonës; tjetër është faltorja (hijerorja) dhe tjetër është shtëpija hijerore (e shenjtë).
5 – Athanas Stagjiriti (faqe 304) thotë:
Dodona dimër-keqe (dhisqimeros), malësore gjendet nga Jugu (mesimvrija) e Molosijve, praën malit Tomor, ka lumin Dodon pranë dhe një burim, që bën çudira, si edhe pyll lisash dhe moçale; burimi i Dodonës kishte cilësinë, që të zbrazeshin ujërat e tij në kohë mesdite dhe të mbushej prapë me ujra deri në mesnatë; kjo farë çudije përsëritjej gjithnjë. “Këto përmend edhe Plinius, libër 11, 107”.
6 – Gjeografi Meletios (faqe 214) thotë:
pëllumba (pelje) quheshin gratë e tempullit, të cilat ishin barbare (me gjuhë jo greqishte) dhe dukeshin si zogj ndër të huajt, që vinin si pyetësa për fatin; pranë Dodonës ishte pyll me lisa e me vëgjej (6) (dhryes qe figji).
7 – Titus Libius (libër VII, 3) thotë:
se banorët e rrethit të Dodonës hanin lënde lisash e vallangjidhash në fillim e pastaj nga priftërinjtë e tempullit nxunë të lërojnë tokën e të mbjellin drithra.
8 – Plinius (libër VI, 7 e VIII, 8, 17) thotë:
_Tomarus mons centum fondibus circa radices_ (Theopompo Celebratur) d.m.th. se mali Tomor i Dodonës ka përqark njëqind burime ndër rrëzët e tij.

(3) - Sipas shënimeve të historishkruesit grek Aravantinoit nga Janina (më 1859).
(4) - Qyteti Sella i Sellopisë përmendet edhe me emrin Ella; shih në faqen 10 të k. 1.shënime dhe në fq.Nr.30.
(5) - Talarët e Talarija - Lalarët e Lalërija. Këto fjalë në krahasim rrokimi mjaft përngjajnë. Pra mund të thuhet, se, Talarët e athershëm mund të kenë qenë stërgjyshët e popullsisë së sotme të Myzeqesë - (Lalërija)
(6) - Vëgje – pishë e butë ose koçimarja që bën fistiqet; me këtë emër quan rrethi i Tomorit pishën e butë që bën kokrra. Fjalët - vëgjeu dhe figji - kanë afrim të math rrokimi. greq.figji.

----------


## baaroar

Nisur nga interesimi dhe kërkesat e disa antarëve që ky material të hidhet paraprakisht sa më shpejt i skanuar, po e kaloj të tërin sot.
Materiali përbëhet nga 54 faqe dhe po i postoj 3 e nga 3.

__________________________________________________  __________________________
F0




F1




F2

----------


## baaroar

F3



F4



F5

----------


## baaroar

F6



F7



F8

----------


## baaroar

F9



F10



F11

----------


## baaroar

F12



F13



F14

----------


## baaroar

F15



F16



F17

----------


## baaroar

F18



F19



F20

----------


## baaroar

F21



F22



F23

----------


## baaroar

F24



F25



F26

----------


## baaroar

F27



F28



F29

----------


## baaroar

F30



F31



F32

----------


## baaroar

F33



F34



F35

----------


## baaroar

F36



F37



F38

----------


## baaroar

F39



F40



F41

----------


## baaroar

F42



F43



F44

----------


## baaroar

F45



F46



F47

----------


## baaroar

F48



F49



F50

----------

